# Bag seed question ...



## GrowRebel (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi all ... I planted some bag seed a friend gave me ... from two different strains ... both mothers were really nice ... that's why I planted them ... well I harvest the second of the two and it was nothing like the mother in taste smell or potency ... it was terrible compared to the mother ... it would hardly give me a buzz ... the first I haven't tried yet ... it seems it take more time to mature ... I'm hoping it's like the mother ...

... my question is ... what happen? ... why was the mother good ... but the seed from her way less potent? ... 

... I'm not good with breeding ... don't really get the concept so explain it to me like I was a 4 year old ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2008)

because the seed took on diffrent characteristics then the mother...the plant that came from the seed had both mother and father genes..what was the father like?  I am still READING up on cross and breeding..but hope this helps a little..and as allways If im wrong someone will be along shortly to correct me..Im going to smoke a bong now


----------



## KAMSAI (Sep 17, 2008)

it could of been lack of many things, how did you grow was it all natu-rall? or hydroponically? did you use any ferterlizer?,any nutes? a little more info would be useful to determine what went wrong, like i said it could be alot of things a lack of certain things can lead toa lack of potency


----------



## massproducer (Sep 17, 2008)

No disrespect but it really sound like the plants were just no grown great in the best of situations.  Growing MJ is not quite as easy as some people may think.  It takes time to produce something that will rival your commerical weed, because the person that grew the original plants knew what they were doing.

The lack of potency was probably about you not leaving the plant in flowering long enough




			
				GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Hi all ... I planted some bag seed a friend gave me ... from two different strains ... both mothers were really nice ... that's why I planted them ... well I harvest the second of the two and it was nothing like the mother in taste smell or potency ... it was terrible compared to the mother ... it would hardly give me a buzz ... the first I haven't tried yet ... it seems it take more time to mature ... I'm hoping it's like the mother ...
> 
> ... my question is ... what happen? ... why was the mother good ... but the seed from her way less potent? ...
> 
> ... I'm not good with breeding ... don't really get the concept so explain it to me like I was a 4 year old ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been growing indoors for ten years now, I believe I have enough knowledge to grow a mj plant ... since I had the same conditions for the plants I have which are potent, I can only say you are wrong in your assessment  ... I have no idea who the father was ... it was bag seed so I have no idea the strain ... all I know is the mother was good and the seed was poor as far as potency ... it has to be genetics not conditions ... that why I came to this section ... 

I grow in pro-mix potting soil and I use MG ferts ... I doubt my growing conditions and methods caused a lack of potency ...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 17, 2008)

what color where the trics when you harvested the plant in question???????


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 17, 2008)

Cloudy and amber ... about a 50/50 mix ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

When genetics are crossed, you get 1 of 3 things, seeds that will give the same potency as the mother donor, seeds that are better than the mother donor or seeds that produce worse than the mother donor, you had a cross from unknown strains, its a game of chance using bagseed.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2008)

'rebel.. try to think f it in a different context.
  Say you have a really nice dog. Intelligent, friendly, and "appears" to be a Labrador. But since you have no registration, pedigree, you can't be "certain".
  She roams the neighborhood and meets a nice Chow, Irish Setter, Doberman, Rat Terrier mix, and gets herself bred.
 What are those puppies going to be like?..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the thing with using bagseed--you do not have a clue what you are getting.  Pollen could have come from a schwag gorilla grow somewhere.  There is really no reason to believe that bagseed will produce the same genetics as the mother.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

Guess it's time to weigh in on this subject.

Yes, it's genetics - and offspring may carry some of the same characteristics but it will NEVER be the same as the mother.

I won't go into the biology lesson, but I'll say it in layman's terms - Momma may have been a knockout, but daddy might've been one ugly mutha. And as you know, the nut doesn't fall far from the tree. I'll be willing to say with 100% certainty that momma was bred with a male of poor genetic stock and as a result the offspring had a 50/50 chance of being either good or bad (once sex percentages are taken out of the equation.)


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks ... I figure it was something like that ... wow  ... breeding and genetics blows my mind ... there is a lot you have to understand ... I know hicks is really in to it ... heavy duty botany ... it's something I can't seem to get the hang of right away ... :confused2:


----------

